# Cálculo de resistencia limitadora para regulador con diodo Zener



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 31, 2013)

El asunto es que cuando vamos a calcular las resistencias limitadoras para un regulador Zener muchas veces el cáculo - si bien es muuuy simple - se transforma en un proceso iterativo que se debe repetir algunas pocas veces hasta lograr que el valor buscado se ajuste a los "parámetros de la realidad".
El calculo de la resistencia limitadora de un Zener es un ejercicio muy tonto que se enseña en la primera asignatura de Electrónica Analógica en la Universidad, pero cuando bajamos a la tierra el tema es un poco mas complejo, principalmente por que ni las resistencias ni los diodos Zener disipan potencia infinita  y los que disipan mucha potencia son de gran tamaño y no caben en el PCB o son muy costosos .
De esta forma, el cálculo de la resistencia y los parámetros de operación del Zener son muy importantes si se pretende lograr un regulador *confiable y de bajo costo*, y por "Confiable" me refiero a que no suceda lo típico: se prende fuego la resistencia limitadora y de atrás palma el Zener... si es que no se nos lleva puesto todo el circuito alimentado.

El principal problema es que no tenemos la curva de V-I del Zener, por lo que no sabemos "Fácilmente" cual es el valor de la corriente mínima que lo mete efectivamente en la zona de regulación (podríamos calcularlo a partir de algunos otros parámetros pero ya es demasiado lío), así que hay que tantear un poco alrededor de la IZT (Corriente de Zener del ensayo del fabricante) por que por ahí se obtiene la VZ nominal.
Este tanteo lleva unos cuantos cálculos sencillos pero densos para repetirlos. Cuando estaba calculando la resistencia limitadoras para los módulos ST/BTL me acordé que alguna vez había hecho una planilla de cálculo que me permitia jugar un poco con los valores hasta encontrar los mejores, así que retoqué un poco para que marque algunas alertas en los resultados y datos y la subo para que la use quien la necesite.

En la planilla deben cargar los valores en *negrita*de la columna de la izquierda, y los resultados les aparecerán en la columna de la derecha en *azul*. 

Si hay algun problema con la potencia disipada por el Zener, el valor se pondrá en *rojo* (se ha considerado como valor "seguro" para el diodo zener una disipación de potencia menor o igual a la mitad de la potencia nominal).
Para la resistencia solo se entregan los valores máximo de potencia disipada (caso mas desfavorable) para que ustedes calculen la potencia nominal de la R a comprar (mas o menos se toma 4 veces la disipada para estar MUY seguros, pero se puede elegir un poco menos aunque no menor que el doble).

*Importante:*
La planilla *NO calcula* valores normalizados de la resistencia, así que tendrán que elegirlos ustedes, pero tampoco permite recalcular todo cambiando el valor de la resistencia . Si alguien quiere modificar la planilla para agregarle esto, es MUY bienvenido... siempre que lo comparta con la comunidad.

Como de costumbre, la planilla se entrega sin ninguna garantía y es responsabilidad del usuario asegurarse que los valores entregados son confiables y se adaptan a sus necesidades.
Si le prenden fuego a la casa de alguien o se les cae el transbordador espacial, *LA CULPA NO ES MIA*..OK???
Tampoco vale robársela para llevarla a la Facultad o al Colegio y decir que la hicieron ustedes, por que eso es MUY DESHONESTO....OK?

*PD 1: *La planilla va llena con algunos valores que yo usé en mis cálculos y que pueden manipular para aprender como se usa y como muestra los "errores", pero van a tener que cambiarlos a todos cuando vayan a usarla en serio.

*PD 2:* Si a alguien no le resulta incómodo trabajar con la corriente en Amp en lugar de mA, también es bienvenido a arreglarlo y compartirlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2013)

Ahora ya no es "Off Topic" 

FogoComentario: Calcular la resistencia es muy fácil, calcularla de forma correcta *No tanto*. 


*Gracias Dr.Z*


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 31, 2013)

Hola.

Ver el archivo adjunto 9543

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 31, 2013)

Ya ni me acuerdo de la última vez que usé un zener para alimenter algo, de hecho creo que nunca lo he usado mas que para ejercicios teóricos.
Si que lo he usado para tener una referencia de tensión, pero en ese caso al no haber consumo y al no variar el consumo el cálculo es tonto tontísimo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 31, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Ya ni me acuerdo de la última vez que usé un zener para alimenter algo, de hecho *creo que nunca lo he usado mas que para ejercicios teóricos*.


Y eso es un error, por que si analizás el costo, cantidad de materiales y espacio del PCB necesario para regular tensión de doble polaridad con una *corriente máxima de pocos miliamperes*, la combinación Zenner + resistencia es imbatible frente a un par de reguladores integrados, sin contar de que no existen limitaciones en la tensión máxima de entrada.
Yo los uso permanentemente en los amplificadores de audio, cuando la necesidad de corriente de algún sub-módulo es muy baja y la tensión de alimentación inicial es bastante alta, con lo que logro una excelente regulación a un costo irrisorio


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 1, 2014)

Complementando lo expuesto por Eduardo, agrego lo siguiente:

Si al circuito lo empleamos en casos donde la corriente que pase por la carga sea muy baja en comparación con la corriente que pase por el diodo zener (considerando aún las peores condiciones de funcionamiento), es decir, empleamos el circuito más *para fijar niveles de voltaje de referencia *que para regular voltaje en sí, tenemos:

1)	Que la corriente por el diodo zener va a variar más como una función del voltaje de entrada solamente que como una función conjunta del voltaje de entrada y la corriente de carga. Esto facilita que el voltaje de carga sea bastante más estable aún que en circuitos específicamente para regulación.
2)	Nos permite elegir voltajes de entrada lo suficientemente altos en comparación al voltaje de carga, de modo que la variación de corriente por el diodo zener (en torno a sus valores medios) sea más reducida. Por ejemplo: si tenemos un diodo zener de 6,8 V nominales y si el voltaje de entrada es de 18 V (con variación esperable de + - 10 % en torno a su valor medio), la corriente por el diodo zener va a variar aproximadamente + - 16 % en torno a su valor medio (si la carga no altera significativamente la corriente por el diodo zener). Por el contrario, si el voltaje de entrada es de 8 V (con similar variación esperable que el caso anterior y empleando el mismo diodo zener), la corriente por el diodo zener va a variar aproximadamente + - 66 % en torno a su valor medio.

Eligiendo *I zener mínimo >= 10 . I carga máxima*, y contemplando tolerancias del *+ - 5 %* para la resistencia limitadora, obtenemos:

*( V entrada máxima – V zener nominal ) / {0,95 . [ I zener máxima + ( V zener nominal / R carga máxima )]} =< R limitadora normalizada =< ( V entrada mínima – V zener nominal ) / ( 11,55 . V zener nominal / R carga mínima )*

Para I zener mínimo puede adoptarse la corriente de ensayo dada por el fabricante, si la corriente de carga es muy reducida o despreciable.

La I zener máxima es dada por *P zener máxima = I zener máxima . V zener nominal*

*Potencia R limitadora normalizada >= [( V entrada máxima – V zener nominal ) ^2 ] / ( 0,95 . R limitadora normalizada )*

Saludos

PD: >= indica mayor o igual a. =< indica menor o igual a (ya que no encontré la forma de colocar el símbolo correctamente)

R carga máxima es la de mayor valor resistivo. R carga mínima es la de menor valor resistivo.


----------



## opamp (Ene 1, 2014)

Interesante los comentarios, también me guío con IZT, pero prefiero calcular la resistencia enseriada de tal manera que el zener no levante más de 15 grados centígrados sobre la ambiente,sin carga(en las peores condiciones). No se desea que sea una fuente de calor.


----------



## magomac (Ene 3, 2014)

Una preguntita.. si la R me da de valor 1545Ω con 1,734w, utilizo 1k5 o debo subir a 1k8?
Hay algun rango seguro?


----------



## opamp (Ene 3, 2014)

1.5KOhm 5%( +/-75Ohm), el asunto está en la potencia nominal hallada de 1.734W, como el Dr. Z , la multiplico por 4, 1.734W x 4= 6.936W(7W), la colocas cerca del extractor de calor, sin que toque la tarjeta de fibra de vidrio, elevada más de 1cm, prefiero colocarlas verticalmente, como prácticamente no hay diferencia de precios entre 7W y 10W, queda en tí elegir la mejor opción. Son más difíciles encontrar las de 7W que las de 10W.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 3, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> Interesante los comentarios, también me guío con IZT, *pero prefiero calcular la resistencia enseriada de tal manera que el zener no levante más de 15 grados centígrados sobre la ambiente,sin carga*(en las peores condiciones). No se desea que sea una fuente de calor.


El problema con eso es que no conocés la disipación real de la "pastilla del diodo zenner", por que el derating de estos diodos se dá para temperatura de los terminales a 10mm del cuerpo del diodo, así que lo unico que podés garantizar con esto es que no se caliente mucho el alambre de conexión .
Seee....ok, si no se calienta mucho el cable tampoco se calienta mucho el diodo, pero acá lo que vale es que tenga bastante alambre al PCB y este tenga una zona de cobre bastante grande para disipar el calor.


----------



## opamp (Ene 3, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg, lo que me importa es la temperatura que alcanza el zener y que no sea fuente de calor a sus vecinos los chips, creo que estamos hablando de electrónica comercial"de uso civil" y no de uso militar.


----------



## magomac (Ene 4, 2014)

Otra preguntita si me lo permiten y desde mi ignorancia..  
en este circuito:



para calcular la resistencia usando el excel del Dr. se puede usar como corriente 
de carga maxima y minima un valor de cero? 
es que al final del excel ya estan los 10mA que va a consumir el zener...... o no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2014)

¿que tal esta calculadora ?
http://es.ncalculators.com/electronics/zener-diode-calculadora.htm

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-resistencia-diodo-zener-18796/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2014)

magomac dijo:


> para calcular la resistencia usando el excel del Dr. se puede usar como corriente de carga maxima y minima un valor de cero?


Y por que le pondrías cero? O acaso no circula corriente por la base del transistor???
La corriente de carga maxima en este caso es la corriente máxima de salida de la fuente dividida en la hfe del BD139/140. Y la Icarga mínima... el mismo cálculo.



magomac dijo:


> es que al final del excel ya estan los 10mA que va a consumir el zener...... o no?


Los 10mA que "consume" el Zenner solo están puestos ahí ... de adorno. El  valor real dependerá del Zenner que vos usés => hay que leer el  datasheet.


----------



## opamp (Ene 5, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg, desde mi ignorancia me atrevo y le pregunto , en sus últimas intervenciones Ud. escribe zenner,(con doble n), tiene algun motivo ?..., siempre en pro del FORO, que nos recomienda una "buena" redacción, como muchos seguímos sus comentarios con entusiasta avidez, quisiera saber lo de la doble n  .....Saludos TercerMundistas!!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 6, 2014)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> *( V entrada máxima – V zener nominal ) / {0,95 . [ I zener máxima + ( V zener nominal / R carga máxima )]} =< R limitadora normalizada =< ( V entrada mínima – V zener nominal ) / ( 11,55 . V zener nominal / R carga mínima )*



Disculpen esta edición de último momento, pero detecté un error en mi anterior post y quería corregirlo para el foro (para no dar a lugar a confusiones).

Todas las consideraciones están bien a excepción de una parte de la fórmula citada que no corresponde. Lo correcto es:

*R limitadora normalizada =< ( V entrada mínima – V zener nominal ) / ( 11,55 . V zener nominal / R carga mínima )*

El término que se eliminó no es que esté mal pero sólo verifica uno de los puntos de funcionamiento, y no siempre garantiza que en el otro punto de funcionamiento, que es cuando tenemos V entrada mínima, siga circulando corriente mínima por el diodo zener para su correcta regulación. Obviamente, cuando se dé V entrada máxima hay que verificar que no cocinemos el diodo zener con una carga muy débil o despreciable, y es ahí donde podemos utilizar ese término ahora eliminado ó verificar/cotejar con la R limitadora normalizada finalmente adoptada con la I zener máxima que apunta esa ecuación eliminada.


Como yapa, modifiqué un poquito la planilla subida por Eduardo y le agregué unas funcionalidades adicionales: verifica peores situaciones con valores normalizados y tolerancias de resistencia limitadora y sugiere potencia normalizada para resistencia limitadora hasta no más de 7W como máximo. Prueben y avisen si hay algún error.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 12, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg, desde mi ignorancia me atrevo y le pregunto , en sus últimas intervenciones Ud. escribe zenner,(con doble n), tiene algun motivo ?..., siempre en pro del FORO, que nos recomienda una "buena" redacción, como muchos seguímos sus comentarios con entusiasta avidez, quisiera saber lo de la doble n  .....Saludos TercerMundistas!!!


Perdón por la demora, pero recién lo veo 
Siempre escribí Zenner con doble "n" por que así lo aprendí en la Universidad y así me quedó en la cabeza, pero ahora que lo mencionás, hice un par de búsquedas en San Google y me resultó que es con UNA "n"    
Así que les pido disculpas, pero se escribe ZENER y no ZENNER .

Gracias opamp por remarcar el error y enseñarme algo nuevo!!!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 18, 2014)

Modifiqué aún un poquito más la planilla subida por Eduardo, "automatizándola": arroja el valor normalizado para la resistencia limitadora (entre 1 Ohmio y 8.2 MOhmios, con la serie más común), verifica las peores situaciones de funcionamiento con ese valor y su tolerancia (a esta última la debemos dar como dato), y sugiere potencia normalizada para la resistencia limitadora hasta no más de 10W como máximo. Prueben y avisen si hay algún error.

Atención: Se ha corregido un muy pequeño detalle en los límites para la normalización de la resistencia limitadora y su potencia correspondiente. En la versión 3.0 podía suceder que si el cálculo de R1 daba un valor normalizado exacto (ejemplo: 820 ohmios) la planilla dejaba de mostrar el valor normalizado sugerido. Algo similar sucedía con la potencia.

Aquí va la versión corregida.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 19, 2014)

Este regalito que les subo puede llegar a servirles como complemento para cuando utilizan o no un zener en una etapa fijadora de nivel (por si necesitan ajustar un voltaje menor al del zener ó fuente y ese voltaje entregarlo posteriormente a una etapa siguiente). El programa contempla absolutamente todo lo necesario para un funcionamiento más que real, contemplando las peores situaciones de funcionamiento dadas por tolerancias, carga, potencias, mínima resistencia absoluta de trimpot, etc. Lo he basado en las alternativas de trimpots Bourns (por su serie de valores normalizados que entrega, sus tolerancias y potencias máximas que pueden manejar). Controlen y avisen si he cometido algún error, para subsanarlo a tiempo.


Atención: he corregido la estimación de la potencia máxima desarrollada en el trimpot conforme varía su valor en ohmios, dado que a la función matemática que representa la potencia del trimpot versus resistencia de trimpot hay que derivarla e igualarla a cero para extraer su valor máximo (la potencia máxima no se da en los valores extremos de resistencia, sino que sigue un proceso similar al de máxima transferencia de energía que ocurre, por ejemplo, entre una resistencia de carga y una fuente real con resistencia interna distinto de cero). En la planilla lo he implementado diferente (sin necesidad de acudir a derivadas), ya que el fenómeno se produce cuando la resistencia del trimpot es igual a la suma de las otras resistencias que le quedan en serie en el circuito. Por el resto, está todo OK

Saludos

PD1: todos los elementos de este divisor pueden representar a la carga estipulada con el anterior programita (RL). Es decir, puede colgarse después de nuestro zener. 

PD2: aunque parezca una tontería el cálculo de un simple divisor potenciométrico, encierra pequeños detalles que pueden hacer que finalmente en la práctica se nos escape de las manos su correcto funcionamiento. Esta planilla hecha un poco más de luz hacia esos detalles.


----------



## gx3200 (Jun 19, 2015)

Buenos dias, mi consulta es que necesito una salida de 24v con diodo zener, y tengo un trafo de 18v que me daria algo como 25,45v rectificados, quisiera calcular la R del zener pero me da una R de 1.81 ohm y 1w y un zener de mas de 15watts..... se podria bajar estos valores de potencia? porque es como dice el Dr. Z, para el PCB se me complica....   Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2015)

No estás dando el dato de la corriente en Amperes 

Si es solo para bajarlo sin que sea regulado, podrias usar uno o dos díodos en serie mas una resistencia de carga de unos 470 Ohms


----------



## opamp (Jun 19, 2015)

Realiza bién tus cálculos, quítale la caída de los diodos y el Vrizado.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 12, 2015)

Buen dia compañeros.

Estoy armando un driver para led's de potencia, especificamente un AMC7135 que trabaja a de 2.7 a 6v otorgando 350mA. Muy simple en componentes, pero el detalle es el siguiente:

Si bien dicho driver se puede usar en paralelo para aumentar la corriente de salida, y así usar led's de 1-2-3-5w, investigando veo que se puede usar un driver con varios led's de potencia en serie para conectar dicho driver con un voltaje mas elevado al que esta diseñado, acontinuación adjunto una imagen:


Si bien no requiero meterle 12v porque requiero conectar solo 2 LED's con un voltaje nominal de 7.4v voltaje proporcionado por dos baterias Li-ion. Viene la pregunta relacionada con el tema 
calcular la resistencia para el diodo Zener, En la imagen señala una corriente de 200ma yo en la practica he conectado eldriver con un led de 1w solo pasando 12mA por el punto de referencia VDD del driver, hice el calculo con la hoja proporcionada por el Profe EZ y el resultado fue el siguiente:


Consulto con ustedes para que me puedan corroborar si estoy en lo correcto 


Saludos.


----------



## opamp (Jul 12, 2015)

Estimado , la data que colocas dice IDD: 200uA(0.2mA).


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 12, 2015)

Tiene razon compañero.



Yo conecte el amperímetro y me dio 12mA 

Edit: Pase por alto que en el titulo de la tabla especifica "Sin carga"


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 13, 2015)

Hola.

Sin necesidad de hacer cálculos, usa LM78L0X

 


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 13, 2015)

Gracias, 
El punto seria encontrarlo en smd o ya de perdido en el TO92


----------

